# DNR Access



## Popple Pusher (Jan 31, 2007)

I understand that COs can pretty much go wherever they please with probable cause but can they bring an ORV onto private property to just check hunters? Also, if property is fenced and gated would we be required to provide keys to any gates?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldn't think they could, and I ain't given any keys to them.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

My sil is a LEO ...he says by the nature of their job COs have more lead way but only to a point .


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Just checking hunters is not probable cause to enter private property. No need to give them keys. I doubt if they would take them if offered.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bobberbill said:


> Just checking hunters is not probable cause to enter private property. No need to give them keys. I doubt if they would take them if offered.


Several years ago, the local CO drove his truck onto my uncle's farm one morning when he was heading out deer hunting. He had been following him down the road and pulled up next to his truck just to check his license. The CO tried accusing him on not having his gun in a case, which it was. Screwed up his hunt.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I think he was wrong. Quite a few years ago some new A-hole people bought a chunk of land next to my farm. I shot a deer before gun season with a bow and was tracking it across my cornfield with a light. They called RAP, and the DNR showed up. He sat on the roadway for over an hour with his blues lit up. Pissed me off. I finally walked to the road and asked him what was the problem. He informed me he had a RAP complaint for poaching. I said good luck, I'd sleep in my truck if I had to. He left.. Never did he come on my property.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

From the *NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT
*

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/mcl/pdf/mcl-act-451-of-1994.pdf


"Whenever an officer appointed by the department has probable cause to believe that any of the statutes or laws mentioned in section 1601 have been or are being violated by any particular person, the officer has the power to search, without warrant, any boat, conveyance, vehicle, automobile, fish box, fish basket, game bag, game coat, or any other receptacle or place, except dwellings or dwelling houses, or within the curtilage of any dwelling house, in which nets, hunting or fishing apparatuses or appliances, wild birds, wild animals, or fish may be possessed, kept, or carried by the person, and an officer appointed by the department may enter into or upon any private or public property for that purpose or for the purpose of patrolling, investigating, or examining when he or she has probable cause for believing that any of the statutes or laws described in section 1601 have been or are being violated on that property. The term “private property” as used in this part does not include dwellings or dwelling houses or that which is within the curtilage of any dwelling house."


----------

